# Cross-beak



## Jim

I have an chick (buff orpington) to that has a cross beak, from what I see online it can be caused by a spike in temp in the bator, or genetics. I have one roo, 3 hens, I would hate to stop breeding them all if I don't have to, if it is genetic, how could I figure out if it is the roo, or which hen?


----------



## Jim

I got ahold of the breeder that I purchased the original flock from, she said in 6 years of breeding, she has seen some strange stuff...but with the cross beak, only had a handful of issues. So, I guess it is not something to be over concerned about yet, but to monitor. I think for a while, I will set back some buffs from each hatch a bit longer, just to get a good sampling from to make sure no additional issues that I need to adjust the breeding flock, fingers crossed it was a spike in temp, not genitics.


----------



## Apyl

Interesting. I've never come across cross beak.


----------



## Jim

Apyl said:


> Interesting. I've never come across cross beak.


That was my first thought I think most never make it out of hatch. Looks like it can cause issues pipping or zipping.


----------



## AuntyM

My daughter has a crossed beak chick she brought home from TSC. It is four weeks old. She feeds it Boston cream pie yogurt, and it seems happy so far. My question is has anyone had a crossed beak pet chicken? Any advise you can pass on?


----------



## Jim

Wow, that is very crossed.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Here I am!!! I had a cross beaked chick named Rastuss, and he grew into a rooster, and something got him in a massacre around here. But I fed him separately in a plastic coffee cup. He learned that was his feeder, that cup, and while the others were out free ranging, he was feeding from his cup. I also filled the cup before I left, and I had it filled twice a day for him. They learn to fill their bottom beak with food, and just roll it down their throat. So a cup or bowl deep enough to dig into will be fine. Same with a deeper waterer, just so they can't get into it. He still tried to scratch and peck like chickens do, but they can't pick up anything off the ground and it was kinda sad to watch, but he didn't care. He was spoiled rotten, and he knew it. It was like a secret that we shared.


----------



## AuntyM

Thank you FuzzyButt. That makes us feel a lot better. My daughter puts he hand down into the brooder and he comes running to her. He runs right up on her arm.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

they (cross beaks) happen from time to time.....I cull them when I get them because some just cant eat well enough on their own to survive! that's just my opinion....I don't enjoy hand feeding a deformed chicken so they are dispatched round here!


----------



## Jim

BuckeyeChickens said:


> they (cross beaks) happen from time to time.....I cull them when I get them because some just cant eat well enough on their own to survive! that's just my opinion....I don't enjoy hand feeding a deformed chicken so they are dispatched round here!


Fuzzie has a nice story and it is great to hear, however, I have to follow buckeyes school of though on this one. It was sad and not easy, but felt it necessary.


----------



## AuntyM

Jim said:


> Fuzzie has a nice story and it is great to hear, however, I have to follow buckeyes school of though on this one. It was sad and not easy, but felt it necessary.


Understood. This is a lesson my daughter will have to learn the hard way, I guess. She knows it will be a commitment. This morning she text me her chick got out of the brooder. She said it was at her bedroom door squawking at her, as to say "well I can't get the yogurt my self"! Thank you all for your help.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I know what happens to chickens that aren't pets that aren't completely well. And I started to mention that as bad as that chick is, culling may be the best option. But I am a chicken as a pet lover, and if she is willing to help it as much as it needs, then go for it!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

It's not easy culling chicks or teaching our kids why it must be done....it's part of the process, if we are going to teach our children where our food comes from or how we process our fowl we really should teach them the responsible ways of producing the best stock we can. All this hatching is fun and a great learning tool but there is that "ugly" side of the coin and we should embrace it, pass on our traditions and explain the way things have to be.


----------



## Jim

AuntyM said:


> Understood. This is a lesson my daughter will have to learn the hard way, I guess. She knows it will be a commitment. This morning she text me her chick got out of the brooder. She said it was at her bedroom door squawking at her, as to say "well I can't get the yogurt my self"! Thank you all for your help.


That is cute.


----------



## kaufranc

We also had a crossbeak EE. We named her Oddball! She got along great. We also had a bucket she would eat out of . Big enough for her to scoop food out of. She was one of the friendliest and would coming running when she saw us because she knew we were going to feed her bucket! She got eaten by a fox but lived a spoil life while she was here!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I currently have one...was sold to me as a hen looks like a hen but crows like a rooster. He has had no problems. He eats with everyone, drinks with everyone and sleeps with everyone. Oh did I mention there are a total of 6 roosters in my coop...but that's another rant. 

They can do fine in the coop with everyone.


----------



## AuntyM

Thank you all. This is my Grandson Isaac and (you will love this) his chick FuzzyButt. Lol


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Oh my yes, I agree. Birds with a skull malformation of that type should be culled, IMO. So very sad to see.


----------



## Bluerooster

I had one with no beak at all once. I didn't get pics of him. He was able to eat from a cup, and drink from a cup deep enough that he could dunk his head. He was doing okay, untill a varmit got him.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thanks for all of this information as I have the same situation with an Americauna chick. My first flock....


----------



## AuntyM

Very sad to say out little special cross beak bantam FuzzyButt has died. He was more than just another chick because of all the special attention we gave him. I listened to all the good advise telling me a chick with his deformity should be put down, and understand the reason behind it. It was to late. We had already fell in love with him. He was hand fed every meal, so when he saw us he came running with pure joy. He never crouched away from being touched. We were always welcome to his love. This morning he was killed by a stray dog. I don't blame the dog. Circle of life and all.... just miss the little guy.


----------



## Bee

Does anyone else notice that at least three of the stories of chickens that were kept with deformities ended with their death by predators? I'm wondering if some aspect of their life or their close handling made them more susceptible to being preyed upon. Could be why weak, sick or deformed birds are often driven off and isolated by the flock, I'm thinking. 

I'd cull the bird if it were in my flock but I sense that folks like to nurse along the under dog and I can understand the feeling...but it doesn't do the bird any bit of good.


----------



## GratefulGirl

AuntyM I am so sorry about FuzzyButt. I can only imagine how sad you and son must be. Gentle hugs.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I am soo sorry, but you will never regret trying.


----------



## kjohnstone

Middleground thoughts. For those intent on breeding the next gen, if no individual wants to take on the work for a pet, then cull indeed. If someone does want to take on the chick, a physically challenged chick can make as good or better a pet as a physically perfect one. Either way, one day it will pass. If it is a roo, caponize it if it is otherwise doing well and save it all the testosterone misery, since you won't want to breed it. Feed it a mash like the ones I have seen here that are fermented. If it is a hen, it may stay healthy enough to give eggs in addition to being a devoted pet to its caregiver. Culling doesn't have to be killing, its just that once you have invested in keeping it alive, you're not much inclined to see it on the dinner table.


----------



## kjohnstone

Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't read the post about little fuzzybutts passing before I sent the previous.


----------



## artsy1

For those on facebook, we have started a crossbeak support group- 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/587948771309216/

i have 3, and they seem to do best on wet feed, about the consistency of cookie dough-

Mumbles, Ginger and Rusty. Rusty is Mumbles son, so i am leaning towards genetics. Anyway, just want to encourage you all with them, they can lead happy lives, and are very sweet birds.


----------

